
What’s wrong with startup culture: A video - Balgair
https://boingboing.net/2017/08/22/whats-wrong-with-startup-cu.html
======
socialmediaisbs
I'm a big fan of Dan's book, this video is worth checking out. (Although I
will say his take on things is not for everyone. It can be overly harsh if you
listen to it / read it without a sense of humor.

